# cost of replacing starter



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just want to know how much does it cost for replacing a starter. My car is sentra 00 gxe.
Thanks.


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

It really depends on where you go. Most shops will make money from labor and parts. The big diffrence in parts for starters is some are rebuilt and some are new. you pay more for brand new.
list price of a new nissan starter from the dealer is 315 dollars. The labor is .7 on alldata.com
in short, if you call and ask what they charge to install a starter and if its more than 80 bucks labor thats high.( there shuoldnt be any diagnosis fee, your telling them you want a starter )
The parts price can vary of course by store ( autozone,oriellys,etc. etc.) and if its a rebuilt one or not. 315 is way high for a starter but thats dealer list, they make money on that, expect to pay around 200 or less from a parts store above.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks. I wonder if I should store one, coz the price online is 130 for my car, there are a bunch of them, the lowest price is 100 something. I have problem starting my car sometimes, but the guy in the autoshop told me that they could not detect anything if it is working. The car has to fail to start consistently. Sigh, is it no way to test that right now to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

when your starter goes youll usually hear a click from the area of your starter. I wouldnt bother storing one, you can allways get one local.


----------

